# Elevation Training Mask 2.0 ???



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

With getting a little older older, I look at everything that can help me stay in shape, for when I get up in the elevation when I am out west Elk hunting.
I have been thinking about trying this Elevation Training Mask for a couple of years now.
most of the reviews I see on it, are pretty good, other that it takes a while to get use to it.

Have any of you tried it ?
if so, what are your thoughts on it ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is what I am talking about.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elevation-T...hash=item2cb05e1bd8:m:m_kUyxNidWFLwTDjkiROkEA


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I decided to give it a try, I will let you know what I think of it. the reviews look good for the most part.
my Big concern is I am claustrophobic, so I am hoping that doesn't bother me.
I found a place that has it at a better price too.

Kevin


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> I decided to give it a try, I will let you know what I think of it. the reviews look good for the most part.
> my Big concern is I am claustrophobic, so I am hoping that doesn't bother me.
> I found a place that has it at a better price too.
> 
> Kevin











I hope nobody confuses you with this guy!!! Lol


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 235359
> 
> I hope nobody confuses you with this guy!!! Lol



lol, me either.
the mask really doesn't look that bad. a couple of years ago I saw a guy using 1 riding his bike down 131. by Schoolcraft.
I mainly plan on using it when I am on my Treadmill & Elliptical, and maybe when I ride my bike, but I live out in the country, so I don't see many people on my 7 mile ride around the block.

if it helps with my breathing when I am in elevation hunting, I can put up with looking a little silly. lol

Kevin


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Duct tape is cheaper and will give the same effect.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

sullyxlh said:


> Duct tape is cheaper and will give the same effect.



well you can use duct tape, and I will use the Mask, and we can see which works best.lol

I can see where people that have never hunted in the Mountains don't have a clue, of what I am trying to improve on.
but at 7000' there is about 30% less oxygen than what we have here in MI. at 850' elevation on average. from what I have been told.
and it makes a huge difference on your breathing, and the higher you go, the worse it gets.

Kevin


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I looked into one of these but had not purchased one yet. Please let us know how it works as I would like to purchase one if you think it works well.


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Ive used it, it will kick you behind


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a Dentist appointment this morning, and I asked him if he new anything about them, and he and his assistant, both spoke right up, neither had used 1, but said a lot of people at the Gyms they go to use them during their workouts. 

He thought that it would be very helpful for my western hunts.
but he did say to start at the lowest setting, because it will kick my butt until I get use to it.

I will keep everyone post on what I think of it, it's ordered, but will probably be a week or 2 before I get it. 

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

deep woods goat hunter said:


> Ive used it, it will kick you behind


Did it help ?
from everything that I have read, it takes a while to get use to it.

Kevin


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

buckykm1 said:


> Did it help ?
> from everything that I have read, it takes a while to get use to it.
> 
> Kevin


yes It did, I was running my mile almost as fast with the mask on as I was with out it on after about 6 weeks using it.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking forward for your review. I hope it works.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

As I said earlier, I ordered the Elevation Training Mask, But I ordered it from a Place called Global Fitness.
BIG mistake, BEWARE don't ever order anything from there site.
I ended up having my CC company stop payment, after 16 days, and about 6 messages they finally sent me a bogus tracking #.

I am ordering another, from another source, I will let you know how it works when I finally get it.

Kevin


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the mask did its job via a placebo effect, not through actually doing anything physically to improve your fitness.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> well you can use duct tape, and I will use the Mask, and we can see which works best.lol
> 
> I can see where people that have never hunted in the Mountains don't have a clue, of what I am trying to improve on.
> but at 7000'..


Your only looking at restricting air flow

A respirator with duct tape over the intake is all that it is and can be controlled and it sure as hell didn't cost no $80

I'm well aware of what humping the mountains is like and whats needed to do it

At 7K your just getting acclimated to go to where the Elk are.

Most of the decent hunting out there falls well above the 9500 mark..


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

sullyxlh said:


> Your only looking at restricting air flow
> 
> A respirator with duct tape over the intake is all that it is and can be controlled and it sure as hell didn't cost no $80
> 
> ...


well I guess that you don't know as much as you think that you do then.
the Majority Elk in Montana are taken below 8000'.
in fact the majority of Elk in any State, are taken below 9000'.
but if you did some research rather that just running your mouth you might know that.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be following this as myself and a buddy are in the beginning stages of planning our first elk hunt , in Montana For 2018.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

agross said:


> I'll be following this as myself and a buddy are in the beginning stages of planning our first elk hunt , in Montana For 2018.


When I get back from Montana this year, I will put up a post on whether I think it helped or not ?.
I will be 65 yrs old for this years hunt, so if it helps a little great. if it doesn't, that is what I will tell people.
at this point, the only thing that I can say about it, is it does make it harder to breath.

if any of you do decide to try one, shop around for it, they can be bought for as low as $34.95 up to $50.00 on a lot of websites.

Kevin


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

It does nothing but restricthe airflow. It does not mimic the partial pressure differences of O2 seen with a change in altitude. 

As someone mentioned, it's a placebo effect. If you think it could help then you've already gained a "mental " advantage.


----------

